# Не пересобирается openldap-2.4.33 [НЕ РЕШЕНО]

## Tvin

Возникла такая вот заковыка, друзья: после обновления системы и мира не пересобирается openldap-2.4.33, пересборка которого требуется по 'emerge @preserved-rebuild'.

Собственно ошибка:

```
./.libs/libldap.so: undefined reference to `gnutls_certificate_get_x509_cas'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [dntest] Ошибка 1

make[2]: *** Ожидание завершения заданий...

./.libs/libldap.so: undefined reference to `gnutls_certificate_get_x509_cas'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [ftest] Ошибка 1

./.libs/libldap.so: undefined reference to `gnutls_certificate_get_x509_cas'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

./.libs/libldap.so: undefined reference to `gnutls_certificate_get_x509_cas'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [ltest] Ошибка 1

make[2]: *** [apitest] Ошибка 1

./.libs/libldap.so: undefined reference to `gnutls_certificate_get_x509_cas'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [urltest] Ошибка 1

make[2]: Выход из каталога `/var/tmp/portage/net-nds/openldap-2.4.33/work/openldap-2.4.33/libraries/libldap'

make[1]: *** [all-common] Ошибка 1

make[1]: Выход из каталога `/var/tmp/portage/net-nds/openldap-2.4.33/work/openldap-2.4.33/libraries'

make: *** [all-common] Ошибка 1

 * ERROR: net-nds/openldap-2.4.33 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=net-nds/openldap-2.4.33'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=net-nds/openldap-2.4.33'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-nds/openldap-2.4.33/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-nds/openldap-2.4.33/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/net-nds/openldap-2.4.33/work/openldap-2.4.33'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-nds/openldap-2.4.33/work/openldap-2.4.33'

```

"emerge --info '=net-nds/openldap-2.4.33'" : http://bpaste.net/show/57878/ .

`emerge -pqv '=net-nds/openldap-2.4.33'` : 

```
[ebuild   R   ] net-nds/openldap-2.4.33  USE="berkdb crypt gnutls ipv6 minimal slp ssl syslog tcpd -cxx -debug -experimental -icu -iodbc -kerberos -odbc -overlays -perl -samba -sasl (-selinux) -smbkrb5passwd"
```

'/var/tmp/portage/net-nds/openldap-2.4.33/temp/build.log': http://bpaste.net/show/57879/ .

'/var/tmp/portage/net-nds/openldap-2.4.33/temp/environment': http://bpaste.net/show/57880/ .

Это у меня беда или баг такой?Last edited by Tvin on Fri Nov 16, 2012 4:39 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## burik666

попробуйте сделать revdep-rebuild

----------

## megabaks

пересобирай gnutls и neon, если надо

в бго хоть заглянул бы 

```
[ megabaks@desktop ] ~ $ bgo gnutls

UNCONFIRMED   386059: net-libs/neon uses deprecated function gnutls_certificate_verify_peers() of gnutls        

UNCONFIRMED   443094: dev-vcs/subversion-1.7.7 - svn ci -m segmentation fault in gnutls_x509_crt_get_subject () from /usr/lib64/libgnutls.so.28        

UNCONFIRMED   442948: net-mail/courier-imap-4.8.0 with net-libs/gnutls-3.1.4 - libcouriergnutls.c:12:26: fatal error: gnutls/extra.h: No such file or directory        

UNCONFIRMED   369253: net-libs/gnutls should provide local USE flag description of bindist        

UNCONFIRMED   402683: net-libs/gnutls-2.10.5 doesn't honor LINGUAS for locale files        

UNCONFIRMED   426124: net-libs/gnutls-2.12.18 does not install doc/certtool.cfg        

UNCONFIRMED   438222: net-libs/gnutls - ./configure needs library prefixes for cross-compiling        

UNCONFIRMED   407729: net-analyzer/openvas-libraries-4.0.5 - work/openvas-libraries-4.0.5/misc/network.c:422:3: error: ‘gnutls_protocol_set_priority’ is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/gnutls/compat.h:344)        

UNCONFIRMED   406757: media-video/rtmpdump crashes with gnutls[nettle]        

UNCONFIRMED   442538: kde-base/oxygen-icons-4.9.3 fails to build, wants libgnutls.so.26        

UNCONFIRMED   438890: net-nds/openldap USE="gnutls ssl" cannot find gcrypt.h        

UNCONFIRMED   423801: net-im/pidgin-2.10.4[gnutls] fails configure with net-libs/gnutls[nettle]        

UNCONFIRMED   423167: dev-php/pecl-http-1.7.4 fails at runtime with "undefined symbol: gcry_control" when using net-libs/gnutls[nettle]        

UNCONFIRMED   409961: app-emulation/virtualbox-4.1.10[vboxwebsrv] with net-libs/gsoap-2.8.8[gnutls] - /usr/lib64/libgsoapssl++.a(libgsoapssl___a-stdsoap2_ssl_cpp.o): In function `soap_ssl_  init':  (.text+0x47df): undefined reference to `gcry_control'        

UNCONFIRMED   412219: net-analyzer/wireshark with net-libs/gnutls-2.18.12 uses wrong decoder when decrypting TLS packets        

UNCONFIRMED   438776: www-apache/mod_gnutls-0.5.10 - gnutls_hooks.c:753:7: error: 'conn_rec' has no member named 'remote_addr'        

CONFIRMED   319529: ssl-cert eclass should support gnutls        

CONFIRMED   340247: net-libs/gnutls-2.10.1 fail test and block merge process        

CONFIRMED   361315: [TRACKER] Packages incompatible with net-libs/gnutls[nettle]        

CONFIRMED   290141: mail-mta/courier flag preferring gnutls over ssl        

CONFIRMED   321253: app-forensics/samhain version bump to 2.7.0a for libgnutls compatability        

CONFIRMED   224941: wpa-supplicant doesn't play well with gnutls (breaks PEAP MSCHAPV2 authentication)        

CONFIRMED   342071: sci-biology/ncbi-tools++ automagic dependency on gnutls        

CONFIRMED   440936: net-libs/neon-2.6.1-r1[gnutls] built against gnutls-3.0 fails to work with some tls sources        

CONFIRMED   438912: net-misc/wget[ssl,gnutls,static]: configure cannot locate gnutls support due to AC_LIB_HAVE_LINKFLAGS() usage        

CONFIRMED   421431: net-mail/courier-imap[gnutls] fails to build with net-libs/gnutls-3        

CONFIRMED   421387: sys-cluster/pacemaker-gui fails to build with net-libs/gnutls-3        

CONFIRMED   421391: [TRACKER] net-libs/gnutls-3 unmasking        

CONFIRMED   441688: net-dns/unbound keywording request for net-libs/gnutls[dane]        

CONFIRMED   443104: net-libs/gnutls[dane] should pass rootkey-file value used by net-dns/unbound        

CONFIRMED   421433: dev-libs/eet[gnutls] fails tests with net-libs/gnutls-3 or net-libs/gnutls-2[nettle]        

CONFIRMED   421403: net-analyzer/openvas-libraries fails to build with net-libs/gnutls-3        

CONFIRMED   421463: net-nds/openldap[gnutls] fails to build with net-libs/gnutls-3        

CONFIRMED   421385: net-im/jabberd fails to build with net-libs/gnutls-3        

CONFIRMED   361309: net-irc/ctrlproxy fails to build with net-libs/gnutls[nettle] (underlinking)        

CONFIRMED   421405: net-irc/ctrlproxy fails to build with net-libs/gnutls-3        

CONFIRMED   384637: Version bump and new homepage: www-apache/mod_gnutls-0.5.10        

CONFIRMED   421421: www-apache/mod_gnutls fails to build with net-libs/gnutls-3        

CONFIRMED   421777: sci-biology/ncbi-tools++ fails to build with net-libs/gnutls-3        

IN_PROGRESS   438354: =dev-libs/ucommon-5.2.2-r3[gnutls,-ssl] fails to compile with net-libs/gnutls[nettle]        

IN_PROGRESS   436212: net-analyzer/wireshark could be patched to work with net-libs/gnutls-3        

[ megabaks@desktop ] ~ $ 
```

----------

## Tvin

 *burik666 wrote:*   

> попробуйте сделать revdep-rebuild

 Само собой, делал. В общем и целом, emerge @preserved-rebuild обычно не требует использования отдельно revdep-rebuild. 

 *megabaks wrote:*   

> пересобирай gnutls и neon, если надо 
> 
> в бго хоть заглянул бы

 Пересобрал, не помогает. И какой толк пересобирать gnutls, если в этом пакете нет функции, на которую ссылается openldap? При чем здесь вообще neon?

Что такое bgo? Баг-трекер генту? Если да, то смотрел - описанные там баги с gnutls решению не помогли, а для openldap-2.4.33 бага там нет. Команды 'bgo' у меня нет. Мегабакс, здесь не lor  :Wink: 

----------

## megabaks

нету?

http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/help-gnutls/2012-08/msg00021.html

почитай - сразу станет понятно о чём я и почему сказал про бго

а "bgo" - это мой очередной скрипт :3

да, тебе надо либо ждать фиксов в лдап, либо откатывать gnutls, либо пилить патчи

----------

## Tvin

 *megabaks wrote:*   

> нету?
> 
> http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/help-gnutls/2012-08/msg00021.html
> 
> почитай - сразу станет понятно о чём я и почему сказал про бго
> ...

 Баг, занчит. Ясно, благодарю за разъяснения.

Ну, у меня openldap установлен, только пересобраться не может, и всё вроде бы работает, а потому подожду.

----------

